# amount of takeup on H&K expert trigger



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the amount (in parts of an inch) of travel/initial "takeup" that there is on the single action mode of the trigger on a H&K expert pistol ?

Thanks.


----------

